# My new LED lighting



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am finally back home and finally get to post some more detail on this light, I had yet to see any one carry this brand here but seems like they have been imported over to Australia and lots people like them due to their nice looking and good functionalities. Let me know what you guys think about this light. Here are the specs and oh the LED chip are made by *Bridgelux*. I am able to get them ship over to Canada for about $380.00 with taxes. Let me know if anyone might want them as well :bigsmile:










Function:

1. electric display screen

2. timer setting

3. Day time setting

4. Night time setting

5. Light off setting

6. Daylight setting---9 level

7. Moonlight setting---9level

8. Temprature display

9. Smart fan

Product introduction

Timer setting

You can set light on time and light off time; this can save much time for you.

1. Current time setting

2. Morning time setting

3. Daytime setting

4. Nighttime setting

Temperature control by smart fan

Smart fan can auto-induction the temperature of LED lamps, if lamps arrive 39 degrees the fan will start running, when cooled to 34 degrees fan stop working; Alert temperature setting for 60 degrees, if lamps' temperature reached 60 degrees, then lamps will stop working, the light goes out bead, into the ego to protect state. Then you need to replace new fans and the lamps can work properly.

1. Fan will be work when the temperature is over 38°C), will stop when it is below 35°C.

2. Automatic Protection setting will cut off the power and show "Err" when the fan isn't work and temperature is over 60°C. The light will be on when temperature come down below 45°C.

Holders and pendant

It's easy to set the tank with two fixing, as adjustable pendant lamp or with holder, also they can be connected with each other together.










Lamp bead configuration

Light bead of white light 12000K configuration, the light-emitting angle can be customized for the customer, it does not require matched condenser lens (with a contrary affect the brightness), to ensure that the biological get light closer to sunlight, the blue light using the 450-465NM configuration purple, the color blue to exclude the coral unwanted color temperature segment, but also changes in the submarine effect, to achieve maximum functionality of the LED light.

1. 12000 K is according to the sun's most violent spectrum at noon, very suitable for sea water aquarium, can promote effectively the coral.

2. 450-465 NM (blue-ray wavelength)-the wavelength can build up the depths of the situation, some growth in a deep water coral in the nature is also must be the wavelength do the growth of symbiotic algae.










Light model setting

1. Daylight setting

Daytime effects can be adjusted by the brightness and the proportion of white light and blue light. 
2. Moonlight setting

Nighttime effects can be adjusted by the brightness of blue light.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool light, I am a little confused though, is this "Your new LED lighting" for your tank or you are promoting this fixture?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

i got couple of them and replaced my MH and thinking about getting couple more for my friend and also my other tanks.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is some pic of my tank now, but if someone can teach me how to shoot my photos that will be great too as everything in there looks very blurry and the area under direct LED lights seems so white. But anyways here are the pics =)


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Set your white balance to auto, or play with the different white balance settings until the picture you get is relatively close to what you see with your eyes (i.e. not so blue)

Set your exposure compensation to -1/4 and adjust it downward to reduce the number of blown highlights. You can also spot meter on one of the brighter parts of the scene but that really depends on how flexible your camera is at doing that.

To reduce bluriness, set your camera up on a tripod, and set the shutter delay to 2 seconds or something, or do what I do when I don't want to mess around too much - I just set the camera up on a bar stool and let'r rip


----------

